# 2009 ALCS Thread



## xotoxi (Oct 12, 2009)

What say you?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2009)

Angels over the Yankees.

Want to see who wins the other series.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2009)

Who gives a hairy rats ass now.

Go Phillies!


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 12, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Who gives a hairy rats ass now.
> 
> Go Phillies!


 
Who were you rooting for that has been eliminated?

The Minneapolis Twins?

Or the Lord's Team?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a hairy rats ass now.
> ...



I could care less, but I like Paulie, and the Phillies are his team, so that's who I'm rooting for! If it's not the Cubs, who cares!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 12, 2009)

I had to look up what ALCS was; pretty pathetic huh?  I'm no baseball fan.  But hey, Go Phillies!  They're my team is all.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I could care less, but I like Paulie, and the Phillies are his team, so that's who I'm rooting for! If it's not the Cubs, who cares!



Cubs won...The right to go to Bankruptcy court. 

ZING!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 12, 2009)

NY in six.

BTW EZ, I like NY so i care.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yanks in 6 as well I call.  This is gonna be a monster series.


----------



## elvis (Oct 12, 2009)

Dodgers/Yankees. 

 might actually get good ratings.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 12, 2009)

it would get the best ratings out of any matchup thats for sure.

East coast/west coast

2 storied franchises with storied rivalry....not so much of a rivalry really since the Yankees kinda raped the Dodgers back in the day with the exception of 2 losses.

Torre vs his old team

Etc...

Very Marketable


----------



## elvis (Oct 12, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> it would get the best ratings out of any matchup thats for sure.
> 
> East coast/west coast
> 
> ...



55 and 81 were the only times the dodgers beat the yanks in the fall classic?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

yup

1941- Yanks 4 dodgers 1
1947- Yanks 4 Dodgers 3
1949 Yankees 4 Dodgers 1
1952- Yanks 4  Dodgers 3
1953 Yanks 4 Dodgers 2
1955 Yanks 3  Dodgers 4  (no mickey mantle)
1956 Yanks 4  Dodgers 3
1981 Yanks 2  Dodgers 4

It's pretty much one sided


----------



## elvis (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> yup
> 
> 1941- Yanks 4 dodgers 1
> 1947- Yanks 4 Dodgers 3
> ...



yeah it was the only two times I could think of.  you'd also have Manram against the yanks again.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

yup and manram...fox is prob salivating for that matchup...very marketable as I said b4....Last thing Fox wants is a freeway series...Talking from a pure ratings point of view obviously


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Manny is a Yankee killer. TBH, I picked Angels in 6 because I wouldn't trust Yankees pitching if I were them at the moment for starters. The only one I could trust after watching that series is Andy.

If the Angels were able to hit off great pitchers like Josh Beckett and Jon Lester, how do you think they'll do against C.C and Burnett? If they have A.J in the rotation, I'd be worried if I were a Yankees fan.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry to break it to ya chief...but Beckett isn't a great pitcher as of late...he has gotten roughed up his past few starts.  CC had an ERA under 2.3 his past 5 starts with the exception of his last start against tampa.

But hey why would you let your bias red sox knoweldge get in the way of rational thoughts.


idiot


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

and the Yankees faired better against the Angels this year then your sox did going 5-5 with them splitting the series


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> sorry to break it to ya chief...but Beckett isn't a great pitcher as of late...he has gotten roughed up his past few starts.  CC had an ERA under 2.3 his past 5 starts with the exception of his last start against tampa.
> 
> But hey why would you let your bias red sox knoweldge get in the way of rational thoughts.
> 
> ...



Beckett is a better pitcher than C.C, plain and simple. Especially in the playoffs considering their records side by side.

You can be a homer all you like, but Beckett has simply dominated in the playoffs in the career. If you wouldn't take him on your team, you're a homer.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

ERA  H      R       ER    W      SO     BB     PC-ST      ERA
6.2	5	4	4	1	3	0	103-64	5.40


Yes very dominant performance by Beckett


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

I never said he isn't a great post season pitcher...I said his past few starts he wasn't pitching nearly as good...and guess what he hasn't!

No tmy fault your the fuckin homer here and are the only red sox fan who can't see that.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I never said he isn't a great post season pitcher...I said his past few starts he wasn't pitching nearly as good...and guess what he hasn't!
> 
> No tmy fault your the fuckin homer here and are the only red sox fan who can't see that.



His pitching wasn't his best in the last few starts, but I'd still take Beckett over C.C anyday. I never said he was going out there throwing stellar stuff lately. However, if I had to draft a team, I'd pick Beckett.

Again, what's with the anger? I would recommend getting checked for that.

Part of me just wants to see the Yankees lose at this point for the mental breakdown you'll have. I can already see your argument now for when they lose, "Well, we got farther than the Sox!"


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

hell if the Yanks lose they lose...Angels are a great team.  I have no anger...You have the baseball knowledge of a coconut.

Sure if you made a draft you can make an arguement but for right now pitching tomorrow...I pick CC...he is healthier and throwing better then Beckett...No question

I'm sure you would also pick Papelbomb over Mo as well


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> hell if the Yanks lose they lose...Angels are a great team.  I have no anger...You have the baseball knowledge of a coconut.
> 
> Sure if you made a draft you can make an arguement but for right now pitching tomorrow...I pick CC...he is healthier and throwing better then Beckett...No question
> 
> I'm sure you would also pick Papelbomb over Mo as well



Yes, I would. Mo may be a great pitcher but he is getting up there in age. If I'm picking for the long term I do want Papelbon. Unless once again, you think Rivera's going to pitch to 50.

As for CC being healthier, you think he's that healthy?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol CC not healthy huh?

CC-  34 Games pitched  
       230 Innings Pitched
       198 K's
      1.15 WHIP
        3.37 ERA     
        19-8 Record

Beckett- 32 Games Pitched
             212 Innings Pitched
              199 Strike Outs
             1.19 WHIP 
             3.86 ERA
              17-6 Record

CC had the better year and so far has pitched much better in the post season.  The guy is a fucking workhorse...he may be fat but it obviously works for him and he is healthy at the moment...there is something obviously wrong with Beckett. At this point and time...I'll take CC

Yes Mo is getting up there in Age and yet keeps doing better and better then years past...amazing ain't it


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry Robert but Andrew is right (for the most part)

Since Beckett has come to Boston here are his primary numbers:

65-34 
4.05 ERA
723 SO's in 792 IP
1.205 WHIP
94 HR

And here's Sabathia during that same stretch:

67-36
3.11 ERA
829 SO's in 916.2 IP
1.142 WHIP
74 HR

Sorry man but CC is better in every category and MUCH more of a consistent pitcher.

Now if it's game 7 and the money is on the line I'll take Beckett over CC or anyone else in the Yankee rotation but other than that CC is WAY more productive.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> *Now if it's game 7 and the money is on the line I'll take Beckett over CC or anyone else in the Yankee rotation* but other than that CC is WAY more productive.



That is what my whole point has been.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Now if it's game 7 and the money is on the line I'll take Beckett over CC or anyone else in the Yankee rotation but other than that CC is WAY more productive.



Fair statement...Beckett is a big game pitcher...he always has the ability to shut you down in a big game.  Over the long haul tho, CC is having better numbers


----------



## elvis (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew, Mo is approaching 40. He just had surgery in the off-season last year correct? I'm not denying he isn't anything but the best closer of all time. However, at some point he is going to become like MJ did if he stays and it won't be pretty. What will happen is his stats will start to decline and will continue to do so.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Sorry man but CC is better in every category and MUCH more of a consistent pitcher.
> 
> Now if it's game 7 and the money is on the line I'll take Beckett over CC or anyone else in the Yankee rotation but other than that CC is WAY more productive.



I will say one thing tho...if CC continues with a dominant post season...this sentiment would probably change if CC can prove himself to be a big game shut down pitcher.  He is being given that chance now with a legit team behind him


----------



## elvis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jordan's problem was retiring, not in playing too long.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Andrew, Mo is approaching 40. He just had surgery in the off-season last year correct? I'm not denying he isn't anything but the best closer of all time. However, at some point he is going to become like MJ did if he stays and it won't be pretty. What will happen is his stats will start to decline and will continue to do so.



yeah the question is when will that be....you don't go from 43 saves and a 1.5 era to 20 saves and a 4 era over one season.

The only sign of decline he has shown is that people tend to hit bloops to the outfield sometimes...he is still 99.99% reliable.

I say the same thing how much longer can he go but then next season rolls around and he is still as dominant as the year prior.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I will say one thing tho...if CC continues with a dominant post season...this sentiment would probably change if CC can prove himself to be a big game shut down pitcher.  He is being given that chance now with a legit team behind him



That's what CC has to do. He has to win Game 1 of this series and if he pitches again. He also needs to win in the WS if the Yankees move on. If he continues to blow it in the playoffs like last year, he won't be considered as clutch due to the struggles in the playoffs.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> *yeah the question is when will that be....you don't go from 43 saves and a 1.5 era to 20 saves and a 4 era over one season.*
> 
> The only sign of decline he has shown is that people tend to hit bloops to the outfield sometimes...he is still 99.99% reliable.
> 
> I say the same thing how much longer can he go but then next season rolls around and he is still as dominant as the year prior.



Sometimes you do. Sometimes it's a steady decline and sometimes it happens all at once.

I doubt it will happen to Rivera but you can never know now a days.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man but CC is better in every category and MUCH more of a consistent pitcher.
> ...



You're right, a dominant post season would help his reputation immensely but he's got a ways to go before he catches up to Beckett's playoff mystique (the last two season's excluded) and might not ever get there if for nothing other than how Beckett made his bones back in 2003.  That shit was unreal.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 13, 2009)

If Theo fucks up and doesn't trade Papelbon this off season he's going to be a Yankee in 2011.

He will prolly be a Yankee anyway.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> You're right, a dominant post season would help his reputation immensely but he's got a ways to go before he catches up to Beckett's playoff mystique (the last two season's excluded) and might not ever get there if for nothing other than how Beckett made his bones back in 2003.  That shit was unreal.



And surprisingly, both teams won in that trade between the Red Sox and Marlins. A lot of the time deals are one-sided but not that one.

I agree with what you're saying though Art. It's the playoffs that make great pitchers either just great pitchers or legends.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> If Theo fucks up and doesn't trade Papelbon this off season he's going to be a Yankee in 2011.
> 
> He will prolly be a Yankee anyway.



Just curious, what makes you say that?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > If Theo fucks up and doesn't trade Papelbon this off season he's going to be a Yankee in 2011.
> ...



Because he's gone once he's no longer under team control.  He wants the big money, the Yanks have it, the Sox wont pay it, and Rivera ain't exactly a spring chicken anymore.

Move him now in a package for a big bat or front of the rotation starter (preferrably a big bat) and either pick up Saito or Wagner's option then continue to groom Bard next season for his eventual takeover of the closer role.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Because he's gone once he's no longer under team control.  He wants the big money, the Yanks have it, the Sox wont pay it, and Rivera ain't exactly a spring chicken anymore.
> 
> Move him now in a package for a big bat or front of the rotation starter (preferrably a big bat) and either pick up Saito or Wagner's option then continue to groom Bard next season for his eventual takeover of the closer role.



Makes sense to me. Wagner or Saito would be a big help despite their ages. Bard would also make a great closer. He even throws faster than Papelbon. I remember reading his average fastball is like 97 miles per hour. I was like woah.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Because he's gone once he's no longer under team control.  He wants the big money, the Yanks have it, the Sox wont pay it, and Rivera ain't exactly a spring chicken anymore.
> ...



We'd only need them for a year or possibly less depending on how Bard progresses to bridge the gap.

The easy gas that Bard throws is impressive for sure but it's his "turn your knees to jello" breaking stuff to compliment the fastball that makes him so devastating.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 13, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> If Theo fucks up and doesn't trade Papelbon this off season he's going to be a Yankee in 2011.
> 
> He will prolly be a Yankee anyway.


Unlikely.

NY is looking as Huges or Joba in that role, its obvious Joba is dominent from the pen and below average as a starter.

Nobody has even mentioned Papelbon in NY.


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2009)

Angels in 7.  The Angels fair quite well against the Yanks.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 13, 2009)

That has been the history, but then again, thatw as also Torre's Yankees.


----------



## critter (Oct 13, 2009)

no way will Yankees beat angles no way angles in 4.


----------



## critter (Oct 13, 2009)

cc is not the best stater Yankee bias can stop.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hooked on Phonics worked for me!!!

CC had a better year then Burnett...stop with your red sox bias moron...He also has better numbers then any Angel starter...please shut up and stop posting


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll bet any amount of money the Angels won't sweep NY.

That is as sure as death & taxes.


----------



## critter (Oct 13, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Hooked on Phonics worked for me!!!
> 
> CC had a better year then Burnett...stop with your red sox bias moron...He also has better numbers then any Angel starter...please shut up and stop posting



I never said anything about beckett.... nor did i say anything about burnett...

you do know regular season means sqaunt...

Just shows how bias you really are =\ good day ass


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 16, 2009)

NY easily handles the Angels behind a brilliant 8 inning of 4 hit ball by CC.

The halos committed 3 errors and NY took advantage of the mistakes for a 4-1 win and 1-0 series lead.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 16, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> NY easily handles the Angels behind a brilliant 8 inning of 4 hit ball by CC.
> 
> The halos committed 3 errors and NY took advantage of the mistakes for a 4-1 win and 1-0 series lead.


 
Really?


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 16, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > NY easily handles the Angels behind a brilliant 8 inning of 4 hit ball by CC.
> ...


In other news, Boston still swept.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 16, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


 
Really?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 17, 2009)

what a great fuckin game!

CC puts on a dominant performance again and shutting down the BS about him not being to pitch in the cold weather.

Also Robinson Cano looked like he was a member of Hezbollah


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG what a fucking moron!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2009)

What a moron throw. Error costs the Angels again. But least the pitching is wore down a little.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


up 2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Arod is a fucking beast


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> up 2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Arod's homer was clutch but y'all got a huge break at the end.


----------



## Meister (Oct 18, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...


Awww...fuck!!!!  That loss hurt, and it hurt bad...damn yankee's.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 18, 2009)

NY wins in 13 4-3 after a really stupid 'i wanna ESPN highlight' error gives them the game.

Brilliant relief by both squads, and Vlad may be the biggest choker in the big leagues, stranding 8 baserunners in the game and 10 in 2 games.

NY's infield defense was really shaking with 3 errors, and you couldn't buy a clutch hit (unless you are Arod) in the entire game.

NY now half way to WS up 2-0 and on to Anaheim.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2009)

Just couldn't keep my eyes open long enough to get to the end.

Cliff Lee tonight baby!!  Vs. some guy named Randy something or other.

Oops wrong thread for that last statement.

I wish someone would have just made an 'LCS' thread.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 18, 2009)

Article should merge the threads IMO...

I hope the Yankees score 35 runs in the first inning tomorrow to give me a night of peace.

Phillies look great today


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 19, 2009)

NY falls to the Angels 5-4 in 11 innings, with Giradi making the strange decision to pull Robinson with 2 out and nobody on to bring in the struggling Acevas.

The move blew up in his face as a single and game winning double followed.

Series now is 2-1 NY.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 19, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article should merge the threads IMO...
> 
> I hope the Yankees score 35 runs in the first inning tomorrow to give me a night of peace.
> 
> Phillies look great today



I would but both threads have polls.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 19, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I wish someone would have just made an 'LCS' thread.


 
No way, baby!!!

Each LCS should have their own thread...that the only way it should be.

Maybe we can discuss something different next year...if the internet still exists!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 20, 2009)

The umps just totally blew another easy call.

This is tragicomic.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 20, 2009)

a lot of tragic calls...luckily tho neither of the tragic calls have a outcome of the score or the game


----------



## Oddball (Oct 20, 2009)

Unlike that travesty of a second game of the Yankees/Twins series.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude said:


> The umps just totally blew another easy call.
> 
> This is tragicomic.



Did you happen to see the home plate ump in the phils game last night pretty much calling anything that wasn't at _absolute center_ a ball?

Worst B & S calls I've seen, probably EVER.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah...Saw that too.

The officiating in this year's playoffs is amongst the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 20, 2009)

It's been clear for a while now that baseball wanted LA/NY.  

I wish I lived during the days when baseball was just baseball.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 20, 2009)

Hard to say that NY was getting calls when the umps let the angels off the hook in a big inning by claiming Swisher left early, replay clearly showed he didn't.

Swisher was also out on an earlier pickoff.

And what the fuck was that play at third, cano is tagged, posada is tagged, and Cano gets the base?

read the fucking rules.

Anyway, NY pounds the halos around the beautiful pitching of CC and Arod's nearly unstopable offense, 10-1.

Melky broke the game open by finally getting a hit with RISP to make it 3-0, and Arod and Damon added 2 run bombs to sluaghter the Angels.

NY now up 3-1


----------



## Paulie (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm really bummed that the AL gets home-field this year.

I'm just not quite sure we're as good as NY.  I think it's going to come down to a-roid.

If he's hitting, we've got our work cut out for us.  If he chokes, we have a chance.

What I know is that we can beat Sabathia, and I have all faith in Cliff Lee.  If we can take game one and kill the homefield advantage, we'll have ourselves a series.

How's that for getting ahead of ourselves and possibly jinxing?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 21, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> And what the fuck was that play at third, cano is tagged, posada is tagged, and Cano gets the base?
> 
> read the fucking rules.


Just another glaring example of the gross officiating incompetence on display in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 21, 2009)

Am I entering Terral territory to suggest that there might be a little monetarily motivated conspiracy theory that exists?


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 21, 2009)

Dude said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > And what the fuck was that play at third, cano is tagged, posada is tagged, and Cano gets the base?
> ...



In over four decades I have neer seen so many blown calls in the playoffs.

And not just little mistakes, glaring errors.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I'm really bummed that the AL gets home-field this year.
> 
> I'm just not quite sure we're as good as NY.  I think it's going to come down to a-roid.
> 
> ...



Blame Butt Selig for the home field advantage (maybe.  I'd have to see who WOULD have had the home field).


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Am I entering Terral territory to suggest that there might be a little monetarily motivated conspiracy theory that exists?



Well do Bush, Cheney, or any illuminati members own the Yankees?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Paulie might have to wait.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

As I stated throughout these playoffs, Burnett is not a good playoff pitcher and was going to blow it.

Make it 4 runs, 0 outs. Looks like these Halos got some life in them.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> As I stated throughout these playoffs, Burnett is not a good playoff pitcher and was going to blow it.
> 
> Make it 4 runs, 0 outs. Looks like these Halos got some life in them.



Is that who you and Xeno were arguing about?


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really bummed that the AL gets home-field this year.
> ...


Absent the all-star winner implication in home field decision, the Yanks would have gotten it anyway.

I believe it would come down to who has the better record.  If not, it would come down to who has the better record against the other league.  And if not that, than it would come down to season series.

In all those cases, I think the Yanks have us beat.

But we just got that swaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag, baby!!!!


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Paulie said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



home field used to rotate every year for the world series.  it was a tradition.  Something Selig has no respect for.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Is that who you and Xeno were arguing about?



That was Hughes who I made the mistake of calling not a MLB caliber pitcher but instead I should of said starter. Yankees still want to make Hughes a starter, where he will fail once again. He should stay in the bullpen.

Not sure if we argued over A.J, if we did we know who's right.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't count the Yanks out yet...


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



It's been so long, I forgot about that.  His stupid little way of making people care about the AS game again after he fucked it up.

In retrospect though, I believe home field SHOULD be earned in some type of way, like in other sports.  He could have figured out a better way to regain interest in the all-star game than by doing THAT, though.

I hate that I don't get homefield because someone ELSE in my league sucked in the all star game, though. Lincecum comes to mind.

It should be base solely on the merits of the two teams involved in the World Series.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Paulie said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


yeah a tie in the all star game.  what a dipshit he is.  your way would be better than Butt's.  I just like tradition.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

Perhaps the team with the best record in baseball would gain Home-Field Advantage for that league? Or maybe the team who has the better record in interleague play?


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Perhaps the team with the best record in baseball would gain Home-Field Advantage for that league? Or maybe the team who has the better record in interleague play?



Like I had mentioned a bit earlier though, that would still give it to th e Yanks.  Or even LA if they somehow pull off a miracle. 

So this year at least, nothing would even change anyway.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Perhaps the team with the best record in baseball would gain Home-Field Advantage for that league? Or maybe the team who has the better record in interleague play?



team with the best record makes more sense than Buttfuck selig, who ordered the all star game end in a tie because he didn't want players too tired when people had paid thousands of dollars per ticket to see the game.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

Yankee baserunners should be grateful that Girardi never sends them no matter what the situation, he just waits for someone to hit a dinger.  Think of all the wear and tear that it save on the player shoes


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

Damon save at first by a yard and he gets called out...terrific


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yankee baserunners should be grateful that Girardi never sends them no matter what the situation, he just waits for someone to hit a dinger.  Think of all the wear and tear that it save on the player shoes



That must be how Steiny saves money to be able to afford all his talent.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

That third base umpire from the other  night is working again tonight?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Torii should not have run on that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Torii should not have run on that.



I wish MLB would give errors for baserunning.

But, then again, I also wish that any prospective major league outfielder should watch Dave Parkers 79 All Star Game performance


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

Tex gets a hit, can the end of the world be far behind?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

They should give Arod a pass


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

What's that sound? Is that A-Rod beginning to choke?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> What's that sound? Is that A-Rod beginning to choke?



no.  Old Rocks had it too far down Chris' throat.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Never trust a relief pitcher.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

Angels pretty much gift wrapped that one.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

God these pitchers are terrible.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

View attachment $choke1.jpg


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> View attachment 8492



Now is that picture the Angels or Chris?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Now is that picture the Angels or Chris?



Does it really matter?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

He's still in?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> He's still in?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



 Way to go Joe! Trying to hand the Angels back the game!


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing.
> ...



Brandon from the movie "Rope" is better than this clown.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Brandon from the movie "Rope" is better than this clown.



He's not a good manager. He got lucky one year with the Marlins and all of a sudden he's worthy of coaching any team? 

And he puts in Marte? Really? Joba couldn't get away from the buffet or something?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon from the movie "Rope" is better than this clown.
> ...



apparently they dragged him away from it.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

the next pitch will be right down the pipe and he'll just stand there.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

How many more hits would people have if they swung at 3-0 pitches?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> How many more hits would people have if they swung at 3-0 pitches?



50% more.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2009)

Vlad the impaler!


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

like I said, never trust a relief pitcher.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh this is delicious. Where is Andrew? Phil Hughes just blew the game. Such a stud pitcher.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2009)

Where's Sam "mayday" Malone when you need him!


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dude said:


> Where's Sam "mayday" Malone when you need him!



underneath Diane.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

I love these pitchers duels


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Sam "mayday" Malone when you need him!
> ...


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmm, Hughes is such a great pitcher.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2009)

Does Coors Company realize how truly fucking stupid the ads are?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Mmm, Hughes is such a great pitcher.
> 
> View attachment 8494



that picture should be of an Angel player......


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Mmm, Hughes is such a great pitcher.
> 
> View attachment 8494



well I guess we'll find out whose bullpen is worse.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm, Hughes is such a great pitcher.
> ...



maybe


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

hey it's jeff weaver


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> maybe



Angels are going big now, otherwise they go home.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvCI-gNK_y4]YouTube - Jaws theme!![/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 22, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.



That and I'll take all A's for this semester.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 22, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.



I hear ya bro! Who doesn't hate the Yankees, seriously?

That pitcher for the Angels looks about 16, but he shut them down just now in that inning!


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

where did they get these pitchers?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Is Arod up next inning?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Is Arod up next inning?



Yes, Yes he is. Time to see what he's made of.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Arod up next inning?
> ...



may not matter. this bullpen sucks ass.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

ok a rod is gonna be up.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> ok a rod is gonna be up.



*That's what she said! *


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

chicken shits


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > ok a rod is gonna be up.
> ...



Who?  Madonna?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2009)

What's with the little ropes around the pitchers' necks?

Is this another gaywad "awareness" campaign I haven't heard of?


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

this pitcher rules.


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

geez.  talk about down to the last pitch


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

Start flapping!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajBCBBR8RWg]YouTube - Angels in the Outfield original trailer[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

can the yankees blow it again?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> can the yankees blow it again?



As long as there are Angels in the outfield.


----------



## Zander (Oct 22, 2009)

Great game tonite!


----------



## elvis (Oct 22, 2009)

Zander said:


> Great game tonite!



I was disappointed in the pitching myself.  back to new york, see if the yankees can blow it once again.  Hillary Clinton curse.


----------



## Zander (Oct 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Great game tonite!
> ...



I would love to see a game 7. I am a Die-hard  Dodger Fan and have a serious dislike of the Angels franchise. BUT with former Dodger Mike Scioscia managing,  and the mighty Yankees as the antagonists...... I gotta root for the underdogs!!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.



You know, i was really cool with you Red sox fans all year.

How about showing a little class in return.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 23, 2009)

Angels come from behind with 3 after blowing a 4 run lead to take game 5 7-6.

Series now 3-2 NY and moves back to NY.


----------



## elvis (Oct 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Angels come from behind with 3 after blowing a 4 run lead to take game 5 7-6.
> 
> Series now 3-2 NY and moves back to NY.



the pitching tonight was terrible on both sides.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 23, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Angels come from behind with 3 after blowing a 4 run lead to take game 5 7-6.
> ...


That is true, Socia's decision to again bring in Oliver blew up in his face, the guy was throwing slow curves.

On the NY side, Giradi again got it wrong, no way Burnett should have been out for the 7th inning, and after that hit he should have been pulled.

Hughes was the goat though, he shook off Posada on a 1-2 pitch to Vlad, insisted on throwing a fast ball and that tied the game. Then he gives up ANOTHER hit to blow the tie.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Hughes was the goat though, he shook off Posada on a 1-2 pitch to Vlad, insisted on throwing a fast ball and that tied the game. Then he gives up ANOTHER hit to blow the tie.



But..But..I thought Hughes was suppose to be the best setup pitcher since sliced bread was invented!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 23, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Hughes was the goat though, he shook off Posada on a 1-2 pitch to Vlad, insisted on throwing a fast ball and that tied the game. Then he gives up ANOTHER hit to blow the tie.
> ...


You and 'think' just don't go together.

How are those Red sox doing again?

Oh yes, they were eliminated after they blew first place.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 23, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.



well then it will be up to the Phillies.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 23, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> where did they get these pitchers?



Mexico and beyond....they do the pitching the American ones wont do....


----------



## Meister (Oct 23, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > where did they get these pitchers?
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.
> ...



That's the first time I've ever seen  the words "Class" and "RedSox Fans" in the same sentence, I gotta give ya Rep for that

"Fisk Eats Rice" -- My Sister's T-Shirt she made and wore to Yankee Stadium in the late 1970's


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yankees are winning this in 6...never for a second did I think Angels were only losing 1 game..they are too good of a team


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



sounds like a class act.


does she still bowl?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2009)

Situations where the Yankess will call a Hit and Run:

End.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 23, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> That third base umpire from the other  night is working again tonight?



Damn this thread went crazy since last night.  Apparently La winning one game is more intereting than the Phillies winning the NLCS.

Anyway, umps picked for playoff series are the umps used the entire time.  They ump every game.  The only thing that changes, and don't QUOTE me on this, is that they rotate their duty spots each game.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Hughes was the goat though, he shook off Posada on a 1-2 pitch to Vlad, insisted on throwing a fast ball and that tied the game. Then he gives up ANOTHER hit to blow the tie.



This is why some pitchers choose not to shake off a pitch and instead just make no movement and don't respond at all, to signal the catcher to call a new pitch.

The shakeoff can tip the batter. Vlad probably thought ahead of Hughes, and figured Posada asked for a breaking ball which would be the typical pitch of choice in that count.  Shaking that off meant he knew Hughes wanted fastball so he sat on it.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 25, 2009)

It's that time again..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajBCBBR8RWg]YouTube - Angels in the Outfield original trailer[/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 25, 2009)

Go Phillies!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yankees win yet another pennant...

Great fucking night


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > All I want for Christmas is the Yankees to blow this series.
> ...



Heh ... just saw this.

C'mon now Xeno ... I gotta root against the Yankees when the Sox are out.  It's practically my job.

Happy late B-Day BTW.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

NY wins its 40th AL pennant 5-2.

Tough series, NY finally beat the Halos, laying the last of the Torre ghosts to rest.

Now comes the attempt to win #27.


----------

